# slide in range and downdraft ventilation system



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

lauriel said:


> we bought a slide in range and a separate downdraft system. We couldn't install until the granite was complete and now we're told that slide in ranges are not designed to work with a separate downdraft system as the back of the range exceeds the stovetop glass which is supposed to sit on the lip of the downdraft.. They are both Kitchen Aid and were purchased at the same dealer. We're sick about this as our whole kitchen is designed with these applicance dimensions. Is it true that these two are not designed to work together?


kind of confused as to what you are asking, I assume this down draft is the retractable unit that mounts behind the cooktop surface. if so that is what they are built for, they are built for cooktops and slide in ranges, but the stove top glass is not supposed to sit on the lip of the vent they are supposed to sit flush with one another. Maybe I am not reading your post correctly. Can you list the models of the 2 units in question.
me thinks some body screwed up and doesn't want to own up to it.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

i'm guessing you're saying; the counter tops are extra deep to accomodate both units, but the back of the range[below the top] juts out so that you now have a space between the snorkle and cooktop??? if soo-wow! yeah you've got a problem..that slide in probably also has venting cutouts for air which would be blocked by the downdraft..you're stuck for the countertop so i would eliminate the downdraft[if range is gas-when those type snorkels are on they rob the flame] have countertop guys make you a filler for back part where you have the space between end of cooktop and wall. then, if possible, install some type of hood exhaust. or, return both and buy a range with built in downdraft..still need filler strip..IF counter top is standard and range will fit space ok-i would just eliminate the snorkle-they're neat but you won't-in the long run be happy with it--i have one, behind a 36"gas cooktop, and wish i'd put a hood in when i did my remodel..


----------

